# I need a fried shrimp recipe



## Boogie1 (Mar 13, 2007)

I need a fried shrimp recipe I would like coating to be crunchy not like the pancake batter recipes where it turns out soft...any suggestions?


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

*found this recipe on internet*

2 lbs peeled *jumbo shrimp* *Crisco shortening*, melted in deep fryer (till full by manufacturer standards) 2/3 cup *flour* 1 1/3 cups *cornstarch* 1/2 teaspoon *salt* 1/2 teaspoon *baking powder* 6 *egg whites* 2/3 cup *water* 4 tablespoons *vegetable oil* *cornflake crumbs*

In a medium bowl, stir flour, cornstarch, salt, baking powder, egg whites, water and oil together with a whisk. 

Pour out a liberal amount of cornflake crumbs on a dinner plate.
Roll each shrimp well into batter mixture and quickly roll in cornflake crumbs.
Deep fry shrimp about 7 at a time till golden brown.
Drain on paper towels.


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

Buterfly you shrimp, spread open and season to taste, dredge in dry flour, dip in evaporated milk, then drege in Panko Japanese bread crumbs, fry in very hot oil, 45 seconds there done, you can buy Panko at H.E.B. best shrimp you'll eat.


----------



## Boogie1 (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------



## outriger (Jun 26, 2007)

Have used this recipe for 20 odd years for fish and shrimp and anyone eating raves about how great it is.
Butterfly the shrimp. Dip in flour, then milk, then cracker mill. "must be cracker mill" Then make sure oil is hot. Don't over fry.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=363260
also uses crackers.


----------



## bronco75 (Jul 4, 2010)

try battering them in instant mash potato flakes. dredge in egg and milk then the flakes, they won't make it to the table!


----------

